# freeze continui di xorg/kdm/kwin o forse altro?

## johnnystuff

La cosa è cominciata ad accadere una decina di giorni fa dopo un emerge world "solito" anche se un po' massiccio perchè non syncavo da circa un mesetto. Se non ricordo male quel emerge world aggiornava anche xorg-server e tutte le dipendenze (emerge -uDN world) per cui immagino da qualche parte si sia tirato dietro qualche bel buggettino o chissà che altro.

In pratica ogni pochissimi minuti (diciamo massimo 3 minimo 20 secondi) xorg crasha e mi riporta alla schermata di login (credo sia kdm il gestore di sessione o come si chiama) e non c'è verso di andare avanti. Non dipende dalle applicazioni che uso, ma se apro un browser qualsiasi il crash è certo che arrivi entro 10 secondi. Da altre TTY invece posso fare quello che voglio (bash fuori da X, non Konsole o xterm o simili intendo)

non mi è facile neanche fare delle prove per avere output rilevanti da postare perchè appunto le sessioni durano troppo poco. Avrei il /home/utente/.xsession-errors e il Xorg.0.log presi subito dopo il crash ma nel Xorg.0.log non ci sono warning rilevanti, invece in xsession-errors c'è una bella sfliza di cose che non capisco ma che non mi pare vadano tanto bene. 

Kernel gentoo-sources (credo 2.35.qualcosa ora sono su win e non posso controllare), scheda ati e xorg compilato con radeon e radeonhd nelle VIDEO_CARDS flag. Ah dopo i primi casini ho ricompilato xorg-server e kwin (oltre ad un altro world dopo circa una settimana da "quello fatale" e fatto andare revdep-rebuild che non ha trovato inconsistenze di alcun tipo). 

Se c'è qualcosa che può servire postare, ditemi quello che devo fare e io lo faccio  :Smile: 

ecco xsession-errors (ultima parte perchè lunghetto):

 *Quote:*   

> (process:5024): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: cannot register existing type `_PolkitError'
> 
> (process:5024): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_once_init_leave: assertion `initialization_value != 0' failed
> 
> kglobalaccel(4998) GlobalShortcutsRegistry::registerKey: Registering key "Search" for "khotkeys" : "{d03619b6-9b3c-48cc-9d9c-a2aadb485550}"
> ...

 

----------

## Pes88

Inserisci anche l'output del server x cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Hai installato dbus??? 

Cerca di configurare la tastiera, perché tutti gli errori di kglobalaccel sono dovuti a una mal configurazione della tastiera.. 

Puoi postare anche la lista dei demoni che si avviano quando accendi?? 

```
 

rc-update -s

```

----------

## johnnystuff

ecco i servizi attivi:

 *Quote:*   

>            alsasound | boot                          
> 
>             bootmisc | boot                          
> 
>              checkfs | boot                          
> ...

 

da cui si vede che il gestore di sessione è xdm anche se nel suo config poi c'è il settaggio per lanciare kdm (questa cosa non so se sia proprio corretta ma era così anche prima dell'update). Questo è /etc/conf.d/xdm

 *Quote:*   

> # We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default
> 
> # to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure
> 
> # that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to
> ...

 

dbus è installato 

questo un piccolo estratto da Xorg.0.log (parte finale presa da un punto scelto decisamente a caso in poi  :Razz:  )

 *Quote:*   

> ...................
> 
> [   104.878] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00030000
> 
> [   104.878] Picked PLL 0
> ...

 

poi cosa intendi tu per "configurare la tastiera"? Scusa ma mi ritengo un utOnto medio e sono ancora fermo ai bei tempi di /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Onestamente non so neanche più quale sia il conf di xorg adesso   :Embarassed: 

Cmq è una logitech usb come si vede anche dal log di Xorg.

Mi permetto di aggiungere che dopo qualche prova in più posso dire che i crash non si verificano se apro applicazioni varie (browser esclusi, in quel caso crash quasi istantaneo come già detto) ma piuttosto quando entra in gioco un qualche effetto di gestione delle finestre, tipo lo scrolling tra una e l'altra (ALT+TAB) o un F11 sul browser o il passare sul mouse sul fondo dello schermo per far emergere la barra a scomparsa. In tutti questi casi il freeze è istantaneo, per quello io pensavo ad un bug o conflitto di kwin (se non di xorg stesso) magari con i driver radeon. mboooo.   :Rolling Eyes: 

vabbè palla al centro e passo

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  poi cosa intendi tu per "configurare la tastiera"? Scusa ma mi ritengo un utOnto medio e sono ancora fermo ai bei tempi di /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Onestamente non so neanche più 
> 
> quale sia il conf di xorg adesso   
> ...

 

```

kglobalaccel(4998) GlobalShortcutsRegistry::unregisterKey: Unregistering key "Display" for "kded" : "display"

```

Questi errori qui sono dovuti ad una configurazione sbagliata degli hotkey della tastiera ( tasti per le scelte rapide) forse non hai impostato il corretto modello sulle impostazioni di kde, ma comunque non credo che sia questo e crearti i problemi di freeze!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e il Xorg.0.log presi subito dopo il crash ma nel Xorg.0.log non ci sono warning rilevanti,
> 
> 

 

Quando xorg crasha post l'errore fatale che ha determinato il crash!! Fai cosi rimuovi xdm dai runlever di avvio e lancia kde da shell e poi fallo crashare, cosi vedi il reale mottivo che ha portato al crash...  

Cercando un po in su google sembra che sia un problema dovuto hai driver , ma i driver che usi sono quelli ufficiali ati??

----------

## johnnystuff

no come driver uso quelli open radeonhd.

per quello che mi chiedi di provare ho un po' di difficoltà. come si fa a far partire kde senza kdm? startx mi fa partire X nudo e crudo, e non crasha manco a bastonate.

In ogni caso, anche se non ho risolto, credo di aver capito che il problema è effettivamente kwin. Disabilitando tutti gli effetti desktop (tramite menu K ---> Impostazioni di sistema ---> Desktop ---> Effetti del desktop) come per magia è tutto perfettamente a posto. Ora scrivo da gentoo e ho provato ancora a far crashare X ma non ne vuole sapere. 

Metterei anche il tag RISOLTO ma questo è più un uorcaraund   :Shocked:   quindi vorrei ancora provare a capire come posso risolvere effettivamente o se sia il caso di aprire un bug report (che non so bene come si fa) per kwin

edit: per la precisione basta attivare il "compositing" e il crash è servito nel momento stesso in cui do l'OK. disattivando solo quello (e lasciando gli effetti desktop abilitati) niente più crash. che è sto compositing? esiste un log in cui posso trovare qualche traccia dell'errore? è un problema di kwin o di driver video?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per quello che mi chiedi di provare ho un po' di difficoltà. come si fa a far partire kde senza kdm? startx mi fa partire X nudo e crudo, e non crasha manco a bastonate.
> 
> 

 

Semplicemente cosi : 

```

exec "/usr/bin/startkde" 

```

O solo : 

```

startkde

```

 *Quote:*   

>  che è sto compositing? 

 

Wikipedia è sempre una buona fonte : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing

Per vedere se è attivo sul tuo pc puoi usare glxinfo presente nel pacchetto mesa-progs...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> siste un log in cui posso trovare qualche traccia dell'errore? è un problema di kwin o di driver video
> 
> 

 

Si in xorg.log kdm.log e dmes queste credo che siano le principali fonti... 

Comunque ti conviene fare una ricerca su google perchè è problema comunissimo, che mi sembra di capire sia dovuto al fatto che i radeon non sopportino molto bene l'accellarazione 3d neccessaria per esseguire il redering degli effetti di kwin e questo crea un crasch del server x!!!   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Io ti consiglio di usare i driver ufficiali, con quelli sei più o meno tranquillo... Non ti posso aiutare di piu perchè io uso nvidia...  :Smile: 

----------

